# Sniper on Park Row



## JTG (Oct 13, 2007)

Anyone else seen him? Police sniper with a small child behind looking like he's about to burst an inflated paper bag

I'm probably behind the times with this one, has Banksy paid a visit to his home town?


----------



## wiskey (Oct 13, 2007)

sniper or bomb disposal expert?

cos i've seen the latter in two forms now, once on the web and once on a tshirt


----------



## JTG (Oct 13, 2007)

definitely a sniper

He's on a flat roof above a shop, opposite the children's hospital just over the Wallace & Gromit Appeal place


----------



## wiskey (Oct 13, 2007)

nope not seen that yet. 

i'm a bit crap about looking up.


----------



## JTG (Oct 13, 2007)

I know dogs can't look up but didn't realise wiskeys couldn't either 

walk on the hospital side of the road from the direction of the university/St Michael's Hill and you'll see him easily.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 13, 2007)

you 'know' dogs cant look up??

you're an idiot then!

if they cant look up how do they catch things?


----------



## JTG (Oct 13, 2007)

wiskey said:
			
		

> you 'know' dogs cant look up??
> 
> you're an idiot then!
> 
> if they cant look up how do they catch things?



it said in Shaun of the Dead

has telly been lying to me again?


----------



## wiskey (Oct 13, 2007)

well not exactly, TV dogs cant look up, but then they are only 3" big, they're a different breed to the ones you get outside the telly box see - they have to breed them small so they fit inside.

over breeding to make them teeny tiny means they cant look up anymore


----------



## JTG (Oct 13, 2007)

thank fuck for that, I thought I was being an idiot there


----------



## wiskey (Oct 13, 2007)

nah you're alright.


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 13, 2007)

:d :d


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 13, 2007)

wiskey said:
			
		

> if they cant look up how do they catch things?


They jump with their front legs first, so that they angle their body up, and thus their head is _pointing_ up. But they're not _looking_ up, they're effectively looking forwards.

There are some slow-motion videos of them doing it on YouTube, can't remember what the titles are but if you search for "dog jumping not looking up" you should get something.


----------



## povmcdov (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeah, I saw that. I'm sat about 400 yards down the road from it right now.


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 25, 2007)

I noticed today that Brizzle got another contender. Someones done some signs in odd places

I noticed a swimming prohibited one @ turbo island and a bin everything one also on Gloucester rd


----------



## JTG (Oct 25, 2007)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> I noticed today that Brizzle got another contender. Someones done some signs in odd places
> 
> I noticed a swimming prohibited one @ turbo island and a bin everything one also on Gloucester rd



That'll be the People's Republic of Stokes Croft then


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeah, and they were being trained in the art of graffing and tagging...starting them early at Cribbs Causeway yesterday...under supervision of course


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 4, 2007)

JTG said:
			
		

> That'll be the People's Republic of Stokes Croft then




its great stuff.


----------

